# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Колокольчик и лекция

## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Можно ли во время лекции, проводя арати, не звонить в колокольчик и не трубить в раковину?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Можно не звонить громко - зажать колокольчик в руке, звонить тихонько.
Можно не трубить в раковину, а негромко постучать по ней три раза.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Можно не звонить громко - зажать колокольчик в руке, звонить тихонько.
Можно не трубить в раковину, а негромко постучать по ней три раза.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В колокольчик не звонить НЕЛЬЗЯ! Бессмысленно придерживать пальцами также. Лучше завести очень маленький колокольчик с минимальным звуком. Также хлопанье по раковине вместо того, чтобы трубить в нее ПОЛНОТЬЮ НЕАВТОРИТЕТНО. Все это говорил Шиталанга Гауранга прабху на даршане. Хлопать по раковине можно лишь, чтобы выбить из нее тараканов. Так Шиталанга Гауранга прабху объяснил откуда это хлопанье могло взяться, когда рассказывал, как видел такую картину, как пуджари в одном южноиндийском храме, где жарко и влажно, перед арати выбивал из раковины забравшегося туда таракана.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Преданные жалуются, что эти звуки отвлекают их от лекции по Бхагаватам. Они ссылаются на Бхактивайбхаву Свами, который сказал, что звуки Бхагаватам слаще колокольчика, и Божествам больше нравится слушать его. К тому же, как оказалось, преданные тихо звонить и трубить не умеют, а лектора это сильно сбивает с мысли. Есть ли какие-то авторитетные ссылки, что это нельзя отменять согласно времени, месту и обстоятельствам?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Преданные жалуются, что эти звуки отвлекают их от лекции по Бхагаватам. Они ссылаются на Бхактивайбхаву Свами, который сказал, что звуки Бхагаватам слаще колокольчика, и Божествам больше нравится слушать его. К тому же, как оказалось, преданные тихо звонить и трубить не умеют, а лектора это сильно сбивает с мысли. Есть ли какие-то авторитетные ссылки, что это нельзя отменять согласно времени, месту и обстоятельствам?


Да преданные у нас много на что жалуются в силу отсутствия понимания или культуры. Если колокольчик масенький, то, как я уже писал, звук будет минимальным. У Бхактивайбхавы Махараджа может быть свое мнение, но шастры говорят, что когда предлагается бхога Божествам и арати, колокольчик должен звенеть. Даже есть история об этом с Кришной. Преданные много у нас чего не умеют, но это не повод. Надо учиться! Если тренироваться, то все возможно. Для нас в Москве авторитетным является мнение такого знатока арчаны как Шиталанга Гауранга прабху.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Также хлопанье по раковине вместо того, чтобы трубить в нее ПОЛНОТЬЮ НЕАВТОРИТЕТНО.


А что же делать, если дуть не умеешь?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> лектора это сильно сбивает с мысли


пусть лектор сильнее концентрируется  :smilies: ))
для меня лично важнее мнение Божеств, чем лектора и если Их Светлости хотят колокольчик и раковину и об этом написано в шастрах, то будем Им и то и другое  :smilies:  независимо не от чего.
лично меня раздражает, когда колокольчик раздражает "шрилекторапрабху", уже не первый раз это замечала. человек сидит на вьясасане и делает недовольное лицо, когда звенит колокольчик у Божеств. как это вообще возможно? звук колокольчика в алтаре и звуки раковины должны радовать сердца преданных, а не огорчать. Господь и Его нужды главнее капризных лекторов.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> А что же делать, если дуть не умеешь?


тренироваться  :smilies: 
у меня тоже не всегда получается. практикуюсь раз в день, в то время когда уже никто не спит, во второй половине дня. можно при этом включить погромче музыку, чтобы соседи не сразу поняли что к чему. раз пять-семь протрубить быстренько - и нормально.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> колокольчик должен звенеть. Даже есть история об этом с Кришной.


Махабхарата прабху, расскажите пожалуйста эту историю?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> тренироваться


Воистину глаголете! Именно! Я в бытность брахмачари году эдак в 92-м уходил на пустырь и практиковался. И впоследствии я заметил, что в раковину не надо сильно дуть, не надо выдувать из нее внутренности. Достаточно очень слабого потока воздуха, но найти правильное положение губ и приложение их к раковине и возникает такое ощущение, что она из тебя сама вытягивает воздух.

Кстати, о колокольчике. Цитата из "Панчаратра-прадипы"
"_О прекрасный колокольчик, ты очень дорог Шри Кришне, Богу Богов,ты - олицетворение сладкого звука всей музыки. Без тебя ни для кого нет ничего благоприятного"._

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Махабхарата прабху, расскажите пожалуйста эту историю?


Не помню в точности. Но однажды гопи повесили колокольчики, чтобы они начали звененеть, если Кришна захочет полакомиться йогуртом и маслом из их горшков. Повесили на дереве. Кришна забрался на дерево и приказал колокольчикам НЕ ЗВЕНЕТЬ. И пока Он лез они молчали, но как только Он начал есть, они зазвенели. Он возмутился:" Я ж вам приказал не звенеть!" Те в ответ:" А мы и не звенели. Но в Шастрах говорится, что когда Ты ешь, мы должны звенеть!"
Вот так вкратце.

----------


## Александр.Б

> В колокольчик не звонить НЕЛЬЗЯ! Бессмысленно придерживать пальцами также.


Неужели совсем нельзя? А я слышал, что в некоторых случаях можно ритуальные действия делать прямо в уме.

----------


## Александр.Б

> пусть лектор сильнее концентрируется ))
> для меня лично важнее мнение Божеств, чем лектора и если Их Светлости хотят колокольчик и раковину и об этом написано в шастрах, то будем Им и то и другое  независимо не от чего.
> лично меня раздражает, когда колокольчик раздражает "шрилекторапрабху", уже не первый раз это замечала. человек сидит на вьясасане и делает недовольное лицо, когда звенит колокольчик у Божеств. как это вообще возможно? звук колокольчика в алтаре и звуки раковины должны радовать сердца преданных, а не огорчать. Господь и Его нужды главнее капризных лекторов.


Всё вы правильно говорите, но вот интересно, что для Божеств милее: когда не звенит колокольчик и люди слушают Бхагаватам не отвлекаясь, или когда колокольчик звенит, но при этом все отвлекаются?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Всё вы правильно говорите, но вот интересно, что для Божеств милее: когда не звенит колокольчик и люди слушают Бхагаватам не отвлекаясь, или когда колокольчик звенит, но при этом все отвлекаются?


я думаю, что Божествам милее, когда Им предлагают бхогу так, как Они этот процесс Сами описали в Священных Писаниях  :smilies: 
и я не понимаю, почему люди отвлекаются? голодные что-ли?  :smilies: ))) лично я не отвлекаюсь, а слушаю. 

человек, дающий лекцию по Шримад Бхагаватам и сидящий на ВЬЯСА-сане - должен быть представителем Шрилы ВЬЯСА-девы. давайте все вместе представим, чтобы Шрила Вьясадева капризно дул губы услышав звук колокольчика или раковины, а Махараджа Парикшит недовольно заявил пуджари, чтобы тот звенел в уме, потому что он не может сосредоточиться.

у меня что-то не очень получается представить такую картину  :smilies: ))))

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Воистину глаголете! Именно! Я в бытность брахмачари году эдак в 92-м уходил на пустырь и практиковался. [/I]


 классно  :smilies:  
а я еще трубила, когда у нас чемпионат по футболу проходил  :smilies: )) на улице такое шумное веселье было - не до меня. и я спокойно... в полдвенадцатого ночи... без всяких угрызений совести... с балкона как затрублю  :smilies: ))) Джай Шри Кришна!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Воистину глаголете!


Да, век живи - век учись. Спасибо, Махабхарата прабху.

А как же быть дома, если я в 5 утра буду дудеть в раковину, я же весь подъезд разбужу. Неужели нельзя никак заменить дудение?

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> А что же делать, если дуть не умеешь?


  Да, если даже вдруг научишься, то насколько эстетично это выглядит, если пуджу, например,  матаджи проводит? Надутые щеки, вытаращенные глаза, звук непонятно какой? Божества хохочут, наверное. Спрашиваю о себе, пример конкретный  :smilies: .

   Прочитала таки предыдущие советы. Да, нужно учиться. Но пуджу проводить так, чтобы никто не видел,  кроме Божеств  :smilies: ), чтобы людей не пугать.  Божества милостивые, поймут и простят, надеюсь.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Надутые щеки, вытаращенные глаза, звук непонятно какой?


 это лишнее  :smilies: )) 
надо просто сложить губы... так, как будто насвистываешь... и прижать их раковиной. и дуть - в раковину, а не в себя  :smilies: ))))

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> если я в 5 утра буду дудеть в раковину, я же весь подъезд разбужу.


 а нечего спать в Брахама-мухурту  :smilies: )) Джив джаго, джив джаго! Проснитесь спящие души - и айда на мангала-арати!  :smilies: ))

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> это лишнее )) 
> надо просто сложить губы... так, как будто насвистываешь... и прижать их раковиной. и дуть - в раковину, а не в себя ))))


Да, поняла, спасибо!!!! Есть над чем работать. На самом деле, несколько лет считала, что стучать по раковине- это как раз стандарт для матаджи-пуджари. Так научил кто-то авторитетный  :sed:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Да, поняла, спасибо!!!! Есть над чем работать. На самом деле, несколько лет считала, что стучать по раковине- это как раз стандарт для матаджи-пуджари. Так научил кто-то авторитетный


Я тоже отродясь стучал. Даже не помню, откуда это пошло. А вот оно оказывается как. Оказывается, я тараканов выбивал  :smilies:

----------


## Александр.Б

> я думаю, что Божествам милее, когда Им предлагают бхогу так, как Они этот процесс Сами описали в Священных Писаниях 
> и я не понимаю, почему люди отвлекаются? голодные что-ли? ))) лично я не отвлекаюсь, а слушаю.


А что тут понимать, даже пуджари может отвлечься и слушать лекцию (механически звеня в колокольчик) вместо того, чтобы сосредоточиться на поклонении божествам.
Всяко бывает. 
Но отношения решают всё! Нужен творческий подход!
Лектор может отвлечься на звук колокольчика, прервать лекцию и обратиться к слушателям: - уважаемая публика! наши Господа сейчас обедают, давайте все вместе мысленно пожелаем им приятного аппетита)))
Всегда можно найти способ проявить отношения с Господом, со слушателями. Это живой процесс. Или я не прав?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Кстати, о колокольчике. Цитата из "Панчаратра-прадипы"
> "_О прекрасный колокольчик, ты очень дорог Шри Кришне, Богу Богов,ты - олицетворение сладкого звука всей музыки. Без тебя ни для кого нет ничего благоприятного"._


ему,кажется,даже отдельное поклонение производят и колокольчик с гарудой  приносит освобождение звонящему

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Я тоже отродясь стучал. Даже не помню, откуда это пошло. А вот оно оказывается как. Оказывается, я тараканов выбивал


  Я пребывала в полной уверенности, что Вы в совершенстве умеете дудеть в раковину, дорогой Лакшмана Прана прабху :namaste: .
Давайте теперь освоим пуджу Колокольчику  :smilies: ).

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> ему,кажется,даже отдельное поклонение производят


раковине тоже.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## Susila dasi

Правила-правилами, а всё же время, место и обстоятельства нужно учитывать. На туре Гурудев просит не звонить в колокольчик, когда лекция идёт. Можно очень тихий колокольчик найти.. но пуджари разные, некоторые и в тихий так трезвонят.. А с раковиной.. что-то мне кажется не очень счастливы Божества будут, когда слова его преданного заглушите раковиной. Да и может лектор так погружен, что такие громкий звук раковины его просто с мысли собьёт. Люди разные. Я обычно смотрела на обстоятельства.. Если лекция весёлая, шумная - выйдешь, секундочку постоишь, улучшишь момент и трубишь, никому особо не помешаешь. А бывает, что лекция очень глубокая, такое погружение, слышно, как комар жужжит, все во внимании - тогда тихонечко по раковине постучишь и всё.. И колокольчик держишь в руке и иногда тихонечко позваниваешь. Да и Божества тоже лекцию может слушают, а тут вы со своим звоном и гудением..

----------


## Susila dasi

> Да, поняла, спасибо!!!! Есть над чем работать. На самом деле, несколько лет считала, что стучать по раковине- это как раз стандарт для матаджи-пуджари. Так научил кто-то авторитетный


Стандарт для всех един - не взирая на половую принадлежность.

----------


## Susila dasi

В раковину учишься дуть на улице. Или вечером, когда никого нет.. так же как тилаку, сначала учишься рисовать на чайнике, а потом на Божествах рисуешь.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

А есть ли информация, как было при Шриле Прабхупаде?

----------

